
How to be awesome - S4M
https://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/09/how-to-be-awesome/
======
GFischer
I identified with the "cycle of suck" a lot.

It's very good advice and I encourage anyone who's stuck on their tech
advancement to work on side projects or look at the option of striking on
their own.

One good thing is that customers don't care about tech, they care about
results, it doesn't matter if you're junior or senior as long as you can
deliver value (don't oversell).

